# Beretta 92G



## firstberetta92G (Jul 28, 2015)

Been waiting three years for this


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OMG!
You bought a Beretta 92G?
That's terrible! You shoulda bought a... [SMACK!]

Just kidding!
Have fun learning to use it well.

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool. Congrats!


----------



## firstberetta92G (Jul 28, 2015)

thanks guys. already got that D spring on the way!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, a must have!


----------



## Anthony_76 (Jan 13, 2016)

Looks so much like my 92FS, what's the difference anyways?


----------



## Sarge8497 (Dec 12, 2009)

Anthony_76 said:


> Looks so much like my 92FS, what's the difference anyways?


The G Version has a decocker only no safety. I sold my G once (Centurion) to a friend on the department because he kept bugging me about it then I bought it back from him about a year later since I missed it.


----------

